
Lifetime Earnings of VCs and Founders – When does money stop mattering? - banksyornot
What are the average lifetime earning of a VC? (vs) that of a founder with a 20m&#x2F;50m&#x2F;100m&#x2F;1b&#x2F;30b+ exit?<p>I just sold my company (small acqui-hire) and and have a small fund (~500k). I&#x27;m too much of a divergent thinker to dive into starting another company, but love investing and working with founders. I am looking to dive into VC, but want to understand the lifetime earning potentials here, know what average VCs take home after taxes after one year, 5 years, 10 years, 30 years, with salary and carry, based on size of fund (small seed funds, normal sized funds like USV, bigger like a16z&#x2F;Seq&#x2F;KPCB).<p>At what point does the amount of money stop mattering? After 10m, 100m, 1b, 10b, 100b, or never?
======
sharemywin
[https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/01/the-meeting-that-showed-
me...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/01/the-meeting-that-showed-me-the-truth-
about-vcs/)

